# Greenboard to Backer Board



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bullnose tile is the usual way. Otherwise, you would use the frame for tub doors to close the edge, and seal with a good Silicone caulk. A picture would help to see what you are talking about.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

Typically seams between CBU and drywall are planned to lie beneth the last course of tiles (vertically and horizontally). They are hidden by tiles. Seam are joined with alkali resistant mesh tape (yellow) and thinset. A tip I learned after doing my bathrooms is to apply the tape as you are applying the tiles so as to avoid a hump at that spot.
Bullnose is actually a cheaper alternative to more decorative and more attractive tiles. Some of these look like ledges. You could use a regular tile and than a piece of plastic channel but the look would not be very good.
Since tiles are meant to last for many years, I'd say to resist the temptation to save a buck. Avoid use of mastic in the tub/ shower area and remember that the first course of tile must be perfectly level even if the tub is not.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There are a variety of metal edges used to Finish off the tile instead of bullnose.

Look at the tile work at a McDonald's---Kind of a modern,industrial look---

These are available at any tile store.


----------

